# Brown Bros Creations



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/348okfr.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin' good bro...I think the pictures could be a little bit larger. I can't hardly see them.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 4 2010, 05:13 PM~16181658
> *Lookin' good bro...I think the pictures could be a little bit larger.  I can't hardly see them.
> *





Thanks man, didnt mean for the pics to be fucken enormous. Just trying to work out the kinks.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2010, 05:15 PM~16181685
> *nice builds :thumbsup:
> *





Thanks Man, There are still more pics coming soon.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Jan 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16181983
> *Looks good man!
> *




Thanks doggy.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 4 2010, 05:31 PM~16181842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like that 63 nice color combo


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 06:16 PM~16182367
> *nice builds i like that 63 nice color combo
> *




Thanks, didnt think it would work out that good but it did, i just finished it today


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 4 2010, 06:10 PM~16182303
> *nice ride
> *




Thanks. Just finished it today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro. The Lacs look bad ass!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 4 2010, 06:30 PM~16182523
> *Thanks. Just finished it today.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice looking builds. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

rides are lookin' good !


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 06:39 PM~16182623
> *Nice builds bro. The Lacs look bad ass!
> *


Thanks, there will be more coming soon.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16184852
> *Nice looking builds. Welcome to LIL.
> *



Thanks


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2010, 10:03 PM~16185499
> *rides are lookin' good !
> *


Thanks, there are more to come.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice whips 84capricelandau. Here is the missing pic from the top that did'nt come out for you.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

old builds from several years ago.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Keal builds!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jan 5 2010, 01:58 AM~16188317
> *Nice whips 84capricelandau. Here is the missing pic from the top that did'nt come out for you.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, Still getting familar with this site.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 PM~16191263
> *:biggrin: Keal builds!!
> *



Thanks man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that 59 is mean lookin!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

6 tre in the sun


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

the lac just painted the d'z on it and did some foil, not the best job but there is another lac coming soon.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The new 51 vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

51 hardtop my brother is building for his daughter


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

more of the lac and the 61


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

better pic of the interior in the tre


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2010, 07:06 PM~16379862
> *better pic of the interior in the tre
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16379679
> *more of the lac and the 61
> 
> 
> ...


the lac looks sweet as fuck bro i likes it    61 looks good to bro


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2010, 07:06 PM~16379862
> *better pic of the interior in the tre
> 
> 
> ...


nice detail :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

that 61 paint scheme is nice


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 4 2010, 04:21 PM~16182426
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 baddd ass :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

some pretty nice rides, up in here, up in here :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2010, 08:19 PM~16380015
> *the lac looks sweet as fuck bro i likes it      61 looks good to bro
> *



Thanks man, The next lac is going to be a hell of alot better.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16380838
> *some pretty nice rides, up in here, up in here  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16380348
> *:0  baddd  ass  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks, thats my bros lac.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16380209
> *nice detail :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16380306
> *that 61 paint scheme is nice
> *



Thanks, thought i would try something new on it. Worked out better than i thought it would.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some better pics of the bros models, foil is still to come.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The new 51 vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The new Lac still a lot of work to do but it will be done soon.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16379612
> *The new 51 vert.
> 
> 
> ...


 wooo wii im lovin that 51 vert :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Decided to go with a different color on the lac, The olive green i was going with looked like shit. I will have pics later on today.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

you got some nice rides here homie  the 51 conv is sweet, great job bro :cheesy:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 28 2010, 02:34 PM~16441581
> *you got some nice rides here homie    the 51 conv is sweet, great job bro :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Heres some new pics of the lac. Went with a color called De Ja Blue. Instead of the nasty ass olive drab.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

nice color


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is the bros 51 hardtop


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 28 2010, 08:26 PM~16445003
> *nice color
> *


Thanks man


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Progress on the lac. Not the best pics but more coming soon.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 30 2010, 09:09 PM~16464062
> *Progress on the lac. Not the best pics but more coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK coler


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 PM~16464108
> *SICK coler
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More progress on the new lac


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lack are lookin' good !


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 02:40 PM~16478174
> *lack are lookin' good !
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

some updates on the lac. Should be done by next week.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey holmez you got sum badass lookin rides up in here..keep up the clean work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2010, 04:46 PM~16501607
> *hey holmez you got sum badass lookin rides up in here..keep up the clean work... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Lac is done!!!!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the lac came out nice homie.....
Did you use textured paint for the interior??


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 4 2010, 09:13 PM~16515797
> *the lac came out nice homie.....
> Did you use textured paint for the interior??
> *


Thanks homie, I used a paint called fabric grey.


----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

your shit is tight!!! damn you should enter a model competition

http://www.gslchampionship.org/ in SLC in April/May

 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

some more pics of the lac


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice love the paint


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

There will be another caddy build on here soon. Thinking about making a lecab.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16517454
> *nice love the paint
> *



thanks homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro the caddy came fuckn sweet homie i like the color goes well with the panels and top great job  :wow:  

cant wait to see that lecab ur planning to do


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2010, 02:09 AM~16519091
> *hey bro the caddy came fuckn sweet homie i like the color goes well with the panels and top great job    :wow:
> 
> cant wait to see that lecab ur planning to do
> *


Thanks homie, I went with a color called deja blue and a fabric grey for the panels and the top, The lecab will take some time. I will post it when i start on it.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is my new project, its going to be a lecab. Dont know what color its going to be yet.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The lecab!!!! Just chopped the top today, but going to lay down some color tommorrow.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Just sprayed the caddy, went with a inca gold.


----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

man this shit is going to be bad azz I just know it  :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

My Bros 51 vert


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Progress on the lecab.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

All builds Past and Present


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice rides :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Feb 19 2010, 09:24 PM~16662340
> *All builds Past and Present
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd I love this pic!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:37 PM~16662931
> *Nice rides  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks homie, still have a 60 impala to add to the mixx and a lecab


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 19 2010, 02:49 PM~16663009
> *Gawd I love this pic!!
> *



Thanks, There will be another pic like that soon. With another 60 and the lecab.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The bro just finished foiling his lac and did a different set up.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

A little progress on the lecab.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More of the lecab


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

more of the the red lac and and lecab.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The line up.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More pics of De Ja Blue


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

where did you get the plaque at I would like to get some


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Mar 5 2010, 12:50 PM~16806106
> *A little progress on the lecab.
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent model! What I really like is that you filled that dent where normally the roof starts. The OG Le Cab models have that ugly dent this looks so much better.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Detail man...Great job...Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds up in here....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Mar 5 2010, 10:14 PM~16806270
> *The line up.
> 
> 
> ...


Firme line up!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 16 2010, 09:55 PM~16912279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from my local hobby store in utah called West Valley Hobbies.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 17 2010, 03:48 AM~16914380
> *Excellent model! What I really like is that you filled that dent where normally the roof starts. The OG Le Cab models have that ugly dent this looks so much better.
> *



Thanks homie. This is the first lecab I have done and still have alot of work to do.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 17 2010, 07:06 AM~16914752
> *Firme line up!!!
> *



Thanks man, There are still 3 new builds missing from this pic. The lecab, a 60 vert and another fleetwood but could possibly be a lecab, not sure just yet.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2010, 04:18 AM~16914426
> *Very nice Detail man...Great job...Homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2010, 04:18 AM~16914426
> *Very nice Detail man...Great job...Homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 17 2010, 04:28 AM~16914441
> *Nice builds up in here....
> *



Thanks man, There are still more builds to come just need to find the time to finish them.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More pics of the models, The new 60 was hardtop now vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

60 vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More pics of the Cherry Popper.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

more pics of the 51 vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Little progress finally got the suspension done. Have little to no time to work on it so this one may take a while.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

De ja Blue in some real sunlight.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if revell aro amt is still producing 58's and 59's.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your caddies are looking good!

i think both 58 and 59 in revelle, and only amt for the 58


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 29 2010, 09:21 AM~18173347
> *your caddies are looking good!
> 
> i think both 58 and 59 in revelle, and only amt for the 58
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> All builds Past and Present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Apr 22 2010, 03:57 PM~17274079
> *De ja Blue in some real sunlight.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Apr 22 2010, 06:57 PM~17274079
> *De ja Blue in some real sunlight.
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy would be the shit if you killed that rear lockup a little bit, and lost some of that tuck...bitch is real clean


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2010, 09:57 AM~18173571
> *that caddy would be the shit if you killed that rear lockup a little bit, and lost some of that tuck...bitch is real clean
> *



i agree with you on the front tuck, but the lock up is sick!!! love it! thats about the height of 14s! :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick builds homie loving dem caddys


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jul 29 2010, 10:30 AM~18173829
> *sick builds homie loving dem caddys
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > All builds Past and Present
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:57 AM~18173571
> *that caddy would be the shit if you killed that rear lockup a little bit, and lost some of that tuck...bitch is real clean
> *


Cant do that homie, Dont want to fuck with it then things break. She will stay locked up.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jul 29 2010, 11:30 AM~18173829
> *sick builds homie loving dem caddys
> *


Thanks man, the builds have been at a standstill for a while. Winter time they will be back in full swing and finished w/ new builds to start.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 29 2010, 12:05 PM~18174117
> *x2
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2010, 03:28 PM~18176021
> *X2!
> *


Thanks homie good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## AMITH (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn you skills are mad like the colours an style maybe you could help me with 3 wheel poses an lock ups i cant seem to do it


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMITH_@Jul 30 2010, 02:15 AM~18183275
> *Damn you skills are mad  like the colours an style maybe you could help me with 3 wheel poses an lock ups i cant seem to do it
> *


Its actually fairly simple, I am willing to help you. Let me know where your having problems.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

More pics of the Lac


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that is nice.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2010, 02:46 PM~19368116
> *VERY NICE.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 03:07 PM~19368233
> *that is nice.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Currently working on getting the Lecab finished.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DOPE!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Lots more builds coming 76 glasshouse and a 79 monte


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 20 2010, 10:35 AM~19374482
> *DOPE!!
> *



Thanks


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 4 2010, 04:31 PM~16181842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking for a model car like this but i havent been abel to find one do u have to special order them or were can i get one at? pm me


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Dec 23 2010, 03:05 PM~19404244
> *Im looking for a model car like this but i havent been abel to find one do u have to special order them or were can i get one at? pm me
> *


PM sent homie.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

suspension is done now starting to work on finishing the interior, motor, setup.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Dec 23 2010, 11:00 PM~19406893
> *suspension is done now starting to work on finishing the interior, motor, setup.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats lookin good bro ! keep us posted.


----------



## devoe7071 (Aug 6, 2010)

> > All builds Past and Present
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Dec 19 2010, 10:28 PM~19371093
> *Currently working on getting the Lecab finished.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good lookin drop !


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 01:37 PM~19411996
> *This  is  a  good  lookin  drop  !
> *


Thanks man


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 10:44 AM~19410639
> *Thats lookin good bro ! keep us posted.
> *


Thanks, The lecab has been a slow build tryin to take some time to do it right.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devoe7071_@Dec 24 2010, 12:53 PM~19411575
> *This is awesome man. Truely an inspiration. All the rides are sweet man.
> *


Thanks homie, Lots more to add to this pic as well, Still currently working on a 60 vert, lecab, 2 glass houses, 64, and a monte.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Getting close to being done, sorry for the shitty pic


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 15 2011, 06:14 PM~19606954
> *Getting close to being done, sorry for the shitty pic
> 
> 
> ...


What up 84cap this is your bro from down south  lookin good wait till you see the 60 vert


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Updates on the 60' vert.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 16 2011, 12:24 PM~19611789
> *What up 84cap this is your bro from down south   lookin good wait till you see the 60 vert
> *


Whats up homie, The 60' is lookin sick as a motherfucker.


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 16 2011, 12:37 PM~19611858
> *Whats up homie,  The 60' is lookin sick as a motherfucker.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

get some better pics of the lecab with the rims painted


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 16 2011, 02:46 PM~19612512
> *get some better pics of the lecab with the rims painted
> *


I will have some later on tonight. Its tore down at the moment.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 16 2011, 06:08 PM~19613622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thata boy :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

LECAB CADDY FINALLY DONE.


----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

damn that looks sick bro!!! 1luv


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcaprice8492_@Jan 20 2011, 02:27 PM~19650288
> *damn that looks sick bro!!!  1luv
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 20 2011, 02:53 PM~19650533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best lecab on LIL


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 21 2011, 07:53 PM~19662743
> *best lecab on LIL
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

1 more new build still a work in progress.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 03:38 PM~19675259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sickk homie.  I am definitly feelin that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 23 2011, 04:57 PM~19675367
> *Fucking sickk homie.    I am definitly feelin that.
> *


 :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: .....


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 03:38 PM~19675259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that shit looks sick :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn bro I want one u got skillz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> 1 more new build still a work in progress.


i wonder what happened to homeboy :dunno::dunno::dunno: he had sum clean shit


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn I havent checked this thread in a minute.....Been working on a full scale project, Ill be back to the 1/25th scales over the winter. I have a closet full of models that need to be built.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The LeCab I built for one of my homies.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha.


----------

